# Architects and architectural draftsperson covrage



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi guys, am starting this thread to follow up and update those going to Australia as Architects and Architectural Draftsperson occupations, am taking the Architectural Draftsperson rout though since AACA gave me a negative assessment, if any one have any experiance they can share that'll be great.
For now am trying to find Architectural Drafters moving to ACT on 190 state nomination...anyone?


----------



## tortilla (Mar 25, 2016)

i am!


----------



## tortilla (Mar 25, 2016)

it seems that it is not easy to get architectural draftperson job in canberra... i am also holding ACT 190 state nomination visa


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

tortilla said:


> it seems that it is not easy to get architectural draftperson job in canberra... i am also holding ACT 190 state nomination visa


Hi Tortill, am so sorry to hear that, did you get your visa already and are you in Australia yet?


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi Bishoy,

Can I ask how did you manage to get a +ve outcome with VETASSESS after reassessment? (what did you have to modify?)

Thanks,


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Horus_88 said:


> Hi Bishoy,
> 
> Can I ask how did you manage to get a +ve outcome with VETASSESS after reassessment? (what did you have to modify?)
> 
> Thanks,


Hi Horus,

I Wrote a reference letter and asked my boss to read it and sign it. The reason they gave me a -ve outcome in the first place was that they thought I was overqualified (they thought I was a senior) am only a fresh graduate so I wrote the reference letter stating how I started my career only two years ago and how am a graduate architect although my title is Architect in the contract.
so, in short, it was only that letter stating how what I do is so close to an Architectural Draftsperson.


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks Bishoy, best of luck for the following phases...


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Horus_88 said:


> Thanks Bishoy, best of luck for the following phases...


thanks mate.


----------



## tortilla (Mar 25, 2016)

bishoyerian said:


> Hi Tortill, am so sorry to hear that, did you get your visa already and are you in Australia yet?


yea we got our visa, but no work yet so far..what is your status ?


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

hey guys,

any one applying for ACT next July? how are things going?


----------



## Mena__99 (Jul 25, 2017)

Hey all

*

**I'm new to this site and I'm on the same boat as you are .

*

I heard from someone around here that you can apply for vetassess in stead of AACA just to get BACHELOR DEGREE for the skill point immigration purposes. 

I like that idea since iam from Egypt Graduated from AL SHROUK ACADEMY 2014 and I have been working ever since as ARCHITECT DESIGNER *and online on and off since 2012 as *Freelancer Architect .

*

I have only worked as a Designer never been to the site much that is why iam more worried about construction manager and project builder as alternatives

*

Also I wander if I've applied to something like architect landscape and got the BA can I still apply on AACA later when I am in Australia using the same documents i have used in landscape Architect ???will I be stuck with landscape only for good??

*

Is vetassess BA that easy to get ??

*

Do I have to work with the BA I have when I move to au for example if landscape architect *, will be only allowed to work as landscape Architect only ??? No graphic designer or Architect assistant maybe?

My experiences includes designing small town , museum , hospitals (regarding the Egyptian code of hospitals ), villas , residential building , apartment , interior design and decorations

*

Iam planning on taking masters in Australia but not with student visa , student visa would cover me nor my family back home in Egypt. 

Please if you can answer any of those questions please reply I appreciate it very much,


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Mena__99 said:


> Hey all
> 
> *
> 
> ...


you can apply for VETASSESS as an architectural draftsperson, not sure about the landscape architect, they will assess both your degree and work experience, check their website for the required documents, when you make it to Australia you can work whatever you want (only if they hired you) and you can sure apply with the AACA.


----------



## pwagle (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi.. my hubby s an architect and has almost 8 years of experience. But unfortunately received a negative assessment from AACA. we are now considering going the architectural draftsman via VETASSES. reading your post I am worried as what do you mean by getting a negative assessment for being over qualified. 
It will be a Great help if u could give some leads


----------



## pwagle (Aug 2, 2017)

tortilla said:


> bishoyerian said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tortill, am so sorry to hear that, did you get your visa already and are you in Australia yet?
> ...


Hi .. did u find any job? How's the market for architectural draftsperson in Canberra


----------



## pwagle (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi bishoy and tortilla

Since you both have moved to ACT as architectural draftsperson, could you kindly guide on how difficult or wast was it for you to establish 5-8 relevant job postings in ACT?

Were you both able to land in a job yet?

This information would be of great help as we are considering applying to vetasses for architectural draftsperson.

Thanks in advance


----------



## waseem.saifi (Jul 9, 2016)

hi, can some one please help us in establishing what job title suits for an -ve assesment case in aaca. can we use architectural associate?


----------



## sanchit.arora (Nov 29, 2017)

bishoyerian said:


> hey guys,
> 
> any one applying for ACT next July? how are things going?


Hi there, 

Can you please tell me if you managed to get your PR and a job later in australia ?
I too applied for architect in AACA and got a -ve. 
Planning to apply through vetassess as drafts person for now. Maybe later will update my qualification.


----------



## Muqeet10AR26 (Sep 8, 2017)

Brother Bishoyerian, Did you get an invite fron NSW till now? And how much time since you have applied fot the nomination?


----------

